

Fu**ed up by Google docs offline - channi

So for a reason I lost my internet connection for a couple of days. I had the chrome google drive app and offline enabled, and felt good to be able to work on my google docs even when offline.
I thought (and as google told) all my offline changes will be synched when I get online again. And after two days work, the day came of hte mighty internet. 
And guess what, google wiped away my 2 days of hard work because another author made a minor edit. 
I literally threw my system out. Can&#x27;t trust google services ever again. They suck!
======
lazylizard
u need some of this...[http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/08/30/forget-1tb-
chinas-tenc...](http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/08/30/forget-1tb-chinas-
tencent-is-giving-away-10tb-worth-of-free-cloud-storage/)

